# Poor Princess is at the Vet



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Evening Everybirdie,

Just arrived at the vet and checked in Princess. She is in very poor shape - feathers extremely puffed, breathing heavily, whimpering, and she had a big lump of dark green droppings stuck to her vent when I got home from work not too long ago. Will keep you all posted and hope she'll be okay


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Oh Nick, I'm so sorry to hear that Princess is not well. Wishing you both the best in this hard time. Good luck, you will be in our prayers!!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*So sorry to hear this and I'm glad you got her to an Avian Vet right away.

Sending healing energy, positive thoughts and prayers for Princess. :hug:

We'll be looking forward to your updates.*


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Get well soon Princess


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

jean20057 said:


> Oh Nick, I'm so sorry to hear that Princess is not well. Wishing you both the best in this hard time. Good luck, you will be in our prayers!!!





FaeryBee said:


> *So sorry to hear this and I'm glad you got her to an Avian Vet right away.
> 
> Sending healing energy, positive thoughts and prayers for Princess. :hug:
> 
> We'll be looking forward to your updates.*


Thanks Kristen/Deb. She's getting checked and her vitals taken now. This past few months, she's always had frequent and similar severe puffs when she's moulting, but her wheezing and dropping stuck to vent really put me on high alert tonight. This place I'm at is an emergency pet clinic nearby and I confirmed the doctor who'll be treating princess is an avian vet prior to bringing her here. As soon as that was confirmed, I just rushed her over.



chirper said:


> Get well soon Princess


Thanks Chirper


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

You did great by rushing her in, Nick. You are an awesome budgie dad!!! These little ones are just like our kids, and we treat them as such.


----------



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

Get well soon Princess!!!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Nick I am sorry that Princess is not well I hope that she will be alright... Indi sends his kisses and hugs to you and princess.. Please keep us updated....


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry Princess isn't feeling well  

You responded wonderfully and I'm sure she'll be just fine :hug: 

I'm sending over lots of love and healing thoughts from me and Mallorn!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh poor Princess I hope the vet can get to the bottom of what's going on quickly and she makes a speedy recovery. Get well soon Princess we are all thinking of you.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Ohhhh poor birdie!! I really hope she will be okay... please keep us posted on her progress, ok? You and Princess are in my thoughts..


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear this Nick. Prayer's for a good diagnosis and speedy recovery...:hug:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh Nick, let's stay positive you did the best thing as soon as you could. Princess come on sweetie we are all thinking and sending healing thoughts for you to get better.
Hugs and positive wishes to you Nick. :hug:


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Feel better soon, Princess. You are much too beautiful to be sick. Hugs to everyone.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry your Princess hasn't been feeling well.  I'm sending my best wishes for your Princess' steady and full recovery. 
Hopefully with your very swift action to have Princess examined, she will soon get back to her old self. :hug:


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Poor*

Sending prayers for you and your feathered family, especially Princess. Jo Annray::hug:ray:


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Nick,I hope Princess feels better soon!:hug: ray:


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone for all your support, friends:grouphug:

Update: I have just brought Princess home back from the vet earlier this morning. She was diagnosed with Respiratory Distress/Dyspnea and Gastroenteritis last night at the clinic and was left there overnight for the following treatment: 

Oxygen Supplementation
Saline Nebulization
Warm Normasol R Fluid Therapy
Enrofloxacin 
Metoclopramide
Metronidazole

Her overall state was much alleviated since last night but she'll need to be taken to another Avian specialist for further examination and treatment. The thing that worries me the most is her overall health and immune seems quite poorly as diagnosed by the doctor. The most apparent sigh of this is her continued weight drop (now at only 35 grams) and frequent moulting over the past few months compared to my other birds. All this time, she has always displayed very active behavior and normal appetite, so this easily camouflages her actual condition of well-being. As a matter of fact, she seems to move and fly around more often than her fellow flock that I've always assumed that this is what's keeping her more 'lean' than the others.

I want to mention that the doctor at the clinic who treated Princess was not an accredited avian specialist as what the office staff led me to believe during my call prior to going. She did handle exotic animals there and fairly experienced with general treatment of pet birds. This is why Princess has to be taken to a real Avian vet for further treatment under her advisement. I was really disappointed by this last night but under the circumstances, it was truly better than delaying another day. What matters is that the severity of my little girl's health was spotted which I'm grateful for. 

She's still slightly puffed right now but looks much more normal than yesterday and also eating/drinking normally while I prep her for another trip today. Thanks for following everyone!:wave:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for the update, Nick. It's good your Princess is feeling a bit better and is getting her appetite back. 
Best of luck on your upcoming trip to the avian vet.
We're all praying and rooting for your budgie girl's full recovery. ray:


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear about this, but good to know she is better this morning. I also have had to take birds to the exotic emergency vet and like you experienced they do have experience with birds but there is nothing like your own avian vet.
Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear Princess is doing better today and that she will be seeing an actual Avian Vet for further follow-up.

I'll be watching this thread for updates.

Best wishes to sweet Princess for a full and speedy recovery!
*


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Glad to hear she has perked up a little with some treatment.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Oh I'm so glad dear Princess is doing better! Keep the updates coming!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I am glad she is a little better.. I am sure that she understands all this love and concern from you! I am wishing her a quick recovery and I am waiting for the update after the second visit. Hang on there Princess!!


----------



## Nadley (Dec 2, 2011)

Good luck with the avian vet visit. I hope Princess' condition continues to improve.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Let us all stay positive, the most important thing is she got urgent treatment as in the oxygen and others this has greatly lessened her stress level and allowed her to eat and drink which is vital. Now for the diagnostic time Nick. You and Princess will be in my thoughts constantly today, take extreme care transporting her to the vet and looking forward to hearing so good news soon .:wave::fingerx:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad she's in a stable condition! And, I have to say, Princess Silverhawke really is a fighter and a diva so honestly I'm sure she'll be fine. 

Just in case, though, she has all my best wishes and prayers for a full recovery!


----------



## CrazyBlueBudgie (Oct 20, 2015)

I am happy to see Princess is improving! Had me worried there for a minute but than I read through and relief. You are Wonderful and Princess is very Blessed. *Bug Hug** and Kiss Kiss for Princess. :hug:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Oh no Princess! Nick, I am just now seeing this!  I'm so sorry she is sick, but I'm glad to hear that she is at least stabilized until you can get her to the avian vet. Prayers that they give an accurate diagnosis and treatment, and that she recovers asap :hug:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Princess has joined our beautiful Budgie-Angels now at the Rainbow Bridge.

Nick has made a lovely tribute to Princess in the "In Memory" section of the forum.

http://talkbudgies.com/memory/319617-farewell-princess.html

This thread is closed.*


----------

